# *UPDATE* Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-powershot-g2-x/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-powershot-g2-x/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>Is the below image a fake?</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/mirrorless.html" target="_blank">Northlight Images thinks so</a></strong>. I tend to agree as well, there is something off about the image.</p>
<p>–</p>
<p>Below is an image of the upcoming replacement to the PowerShot G1 X. The optical viewfinder has been removed in favor of an external electronic viewfinder.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications (Not definitive)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Slimmer body, lighter weight</li>
<li>External EVF</li>
<li>24-120 f/2-3.9 Lens.</li>
<li>DIGIC 6</li>
<li>Around $700 USD</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_15770" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/wpid-G1XII-2.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-15770" alt="Is the above image a fake?" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/wpid-G1XII-2-575x500.jpg" width="575" height="500" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Is the above image a fake? (watermark removed for examination)</p></div>
<p>More to come.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Vossie (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G2 X Image*

Quite interesting, would be interested to see the full specs of this. The EVF looks to be detachable.

I have been looking for a smaller travel cam that is (almost) pocketable. The EOS M is interesting, but gets quite bulky if you add anything else than the EF-M 22mm. The Fuji X-E2 also has my attention, but its quite expensive and I not convinced about some of the lenses for that system.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Very interesting, that silver ring near the body strangely looks like a metal lens mount...

Canon's answer to the Nikon 1?


----------



## Fahnon (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

I wonder if the electronic viewfinder will work with the eos m? 

(p.s. - I finally signed up after at least a year of lurking!)


----------



## Viggo (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Good call loosing the optical VF, it was rubbish. Now, let's hear the price of the EVF


----------



## fox40phil (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

no flash? and no flash + EVF? :-\ come on... that's sad! :-X


----------



## rs (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



fox40phil said:


> no flash? and no flash + EVF? :-\ come on... that's sad! :-X


To me it looks like a built in pop up flash, much like the S120. On the right of the EVF there's a rectangular cut out, and below on the side there's a flash logo - that looks like it's next to a physical release switch to make the flash pop up. No more messing about with multiple button presses and looking at the screen to get the flash to work


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



fox40phil said:


> no flash? and no flash + EVF? :-\ come on... that's sad! :-X



what would you do if you could not complain eh?




> To me it looks like a built in pop up flash, much like the S120. On the right of the EVF there's a rectangular cut out



yep was my first impression too. let´s wait and see before we go all "blahblah lame".


----------



## spturtle (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

No wheel above the grip, this looks like the S200 (where en optional EVF makes sense), not at all like a G1 X successor.


----------



## philmoz (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

If the image is accurate it also appears to be missing:
- Exposure compensation dial (under the mode dial on the G1X)
- Front control wheel (under the shutter / zoom on the G1X)

Both of these changes seem strange for a 'G' series camera.

Phil.


----------



## Glider (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Hi All

EVF =Deal breaker not bothered by lack of flash.


----------



## traveller (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Glider said:


> Hi All
> 
> EVF =Deal breaker not bothered by lack of flash.


EVF isn't a deal breaker, it's the fact that it looks like it's an optional extra on top of the steep price tab that breaks the deal for me.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

This looks like Canon is trying to make it look like a mirrorless camera, rather than the rangefinder style of the current model, which I own and really like.

If the lens is as good as the current model's, then it should be a good thing, especially if they are using a similar sensor to the 70D with the dual pixel focussing.


----------



## Woody (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

So, Canon's patent for small optical viewfinder (see http://thenewcamera.com/canon-patent-small-optical-viewfinder-with-100-coverage/) doesn't quite work out, huh? ;D

Is this a small but sure step towards the world of EVF?


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

$700 with, or without the EVF?


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



philmoz said:


> If the image is accurate it also appears to be missing:
> - Exposure compensation dial (under the mode dial on the G1X)
> - Front control wheel (under the shutter / zoom on the G1X)
> 
> ...



Is it my imagination, or are there two control wheels on the lens?


----------



## arvi (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Layout looks more like an S1xx series camera than a G1X successor. If it is a G1X successor, then the compensation dial is gone and adjustments are done via the universal dial in the rear. That would be strange.


----------



## philmoz (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Lee Jay said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > If the image is accurate it also appears to be missing:
> ...



The G1X has that bumpy section on the lens; but it is for grip, not a control wheel.

Having two such sections, with one close to the camera, is different - so perhaps there is a control wheel.

Phil.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Bennymiata said:


> This looks like Canon is trying to make it look like a mirrorless camera, rather than the rangefinder style of the current model, which I own and really like.


The current model is mirrorless as are all Canon P&S cameras. They just do not have interchangeable lenses. A rangefinder camera is something totally different.


----------



## powershot2012 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Definitely looks more like the S120 and RX100 than the current G1X or even G16.



arvi said:


> Layout looks more like an S1xx series camera than a G1X successor. If it is a G1X successor, then the compensation dial is gone and adjustments are done via the universal dial in the rear. That would be strange.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



powershot2012 said:


> Definitely looks more like the S120 and RX100 than the current G1X or even G16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree. I wonder if, perhaps, this is the S200, which also happens to be the G1X replacement? OR, this is the S200, which is to the G2X what the S1xx series is to the Gxx series? If the latter, perhaps this marks the end of the 1/1.7 sensor line in favor of APS-C?


----------



## powershot2012 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

You raise a very good point. Unclear exactly what or how the S200 is intended to be targeted.



WoodyWindy said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely looks more like the S120 and RX100 than the current G1X or even G16.
> ...


----------



## powershot2012 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

The S200 seems confusing as wasn't that model name introduced last year along the S120, but not for the US.




WoodyWindy said:
 

> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely looks more like the S120 and RX100 than the current G1X or even G16.
> ...


----------



## mrzero (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

I'm much more interested in the rumored spec of the wider, longer, and larger aperture lens.


----------



## faintfigure (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

I'm caring about the CMOS sensor ratio factor, hoping it will be 3:2, no more 4:3. PS: G1X is 4:3, however Sony RX100/RX100 M2 is 3:2. Yeah for the sensor size, the former is 1.5", it's much better than the latter, 1".


----------



## arvi (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Now if the top dials are gone, is it possible that Canon's engineers placed it around the lens barrel as a second control ring? And while you're looking through the EVF, you can zoom in and out, and control exposure and see the result immediately thru the EVF? Add eye-control focus like in the old A2E and that could make for some awesomely speedy composing. But I'm just dreaming now.


----------



## arvi (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

This might be a response to Sony's RX100 II. If so, i'm intrigued.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Canon Rumors said:


> External EVF



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Both Panasonic and Olympus tried that ... and both realised that it doesn't sell very well ... people prefer the EVF built into the camera.

If this part of the rumour is true, then it shows that Canon is playing copy-cat catch-up ... and not thinking for themselves. Well, what else is news?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Some more views please. Interested to see what sensor canon will put inside this premium compact.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



mrsfotografie said:


> Very interesting, that silver ring near the body strangely looks like a metal lens mount...
> 
> Canon's answer to the Nikon 1?



Like I said, it looks like this will have interchangeable lenses ;D ;D ;D


----------



## philmoz (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



mrsfotografie said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting, that silver ring near the body strangely looks like a metal lens mount...
> ...



Unlikely (although it would be nice).

On G series cameras the outer shell around the lens housing can be removed in order to attach accessories such as the macro light adapter. This will probably just be the same as previous G cameras; although it does look like the color of the trim has changed.

Phil.


----------



## philmoz (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Chaitanya said:


> Some more views please. Interested to see what sensor canon will put inside this premium compact.



I'll play 

While the CDAF & dual pixel technology from the 70D would be nice, I think Canon are too conservative to do this yet (although I really hope I'm wrong).

My guess is the sensor will remain the same as the G1X - 1.5" 14MP.

(AF will be better due to the faster processor - in the same way the G16 improved on the G15. Not from addition of the 70D sensor technology).

Phil.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

So what does it actually say on the top of the body? Can anybody make out 'G2 X' or something else? I did a little dodge/burn/noise reduction and contrast enhancement (please if somebody is better at this, give it a go yourself). Compare to 'PowerShot G1 X' logo.


----------



## rs (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



mrsfotografie said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting, that silver ring near the body strangely looks like a metal lens mount...
> ...



There's a lot that's very carefully excluded from this image, either by the framing (which hides any possible lens release), or in the case of the writing on the pop up flash, selective blurring.

However, what is clear from the photo is this does share a very close family resemblance of the S series rather than the G series. Both in terms of styling and controls. That makes at least one of those rings around the lens likely to be a control wheel. Like the S series, there is a zoom rocker around the shutter button - this makes the likelihood of it being an interchangeable lens camera very small.

The lens looks far too big for a 5x zoom on a small sensor, so hopefully it's G1X size minimum, or even full APS-C size. Will they put the 70D sensor straight into an S series body?

One thing that is hinted at in the photo which I've just seen is a tilting screen. It's not just sticking out proud at the back, but its at an angle.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



mrsfotografie said:


> So what does it actually say on the top of the body? Can anybody make out 'G2 X' or something else? I did a little dodge/burn/noise reduction and contrast enhancement (please if somebody is better at this, give it a go yourself). Compare to 'PowerShot G1 X' logo.



I believe it says 'M1 X'  8)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



rs said:


> Like the S series, there is a zoom rocker around the shutter button - this makes the likelihood of it being an interchangeable lens camera very small.



With an electronic camera-body interface anything is possible. My Sony E PZ 16-50mm F3.5-5.6 OSS for instance has both a multifunction control ring AND a zoom rocker switch that goes wide to tele. That switch could easily be made to go on the camera body.


----------



## LDS (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

The external EVF is really ugly and makes the camera far less comfortable to store and use. Can't understand why Canon can't deliver a mixed internal OVF/EVF like the Fuji one. I was looking for a smaller camera to complement my 5D, but it looks nor the M nor the GX fits my needs. Guess I'll get the Fuji.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Fahnon said:


> I wonder if the electronic viewfinder will work with the eos m?
> 
> (p.s. - I finally signed up after at least a year of lurking!)


Welcome to CR ... and a good point ... it'd be nice if it also works with the EOS-M


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

It looks like the external EVF goes where an external flash would also go. Unfortunately, I have an external flash on my G10 almost all the time.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 8, 2014)

*A faked Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Open the image in PS, lighten the shadows and all kinds of oddities show up around the lens, such as a zoom ring that stops and fades into the grip

Why has this been debated so long without anyone looking at the actual photo, or has the huge EVF done its job and distracted everyone's attention ;-)

I've a rollover image showing the issues at:
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/mirrorless.html

Not that I wouldn't welcome a decent (big) EVF for an EOS-M one day...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: A faked Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



keithcooper said:


> Open the image in PS, lighten the shadows and all kinds of oddities show up around the lens, such as a zoom ring that stops and fades into the grip
> 
> Why has this been debated so long without anyone looking at the actual photo, or has the huge EVF done its job and distracted everyone's attention ;-)
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out. Even if it is a fake it's still fun to debate because it shows what people would really like to see in this type of camera. I for one would be very excited if this proved to be real, save the EVF.
Not that I wouldn't welcome a decent (big) EVF for an EOS-M one day...


----------



## tron (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Lee Jay said:


> $700 with, or without the EVF?


Expensive no matter with or without (especially without).

I would consider SL1/100D with a decent EF-S zoom instead...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



tron said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > $700 with, or without the EVF?
> ...


Wait for a few months and the price will be around $500 ... I bought the Canon G1X + EF-M 18-55 IS STM + Sunpack RD2000 flash for $500 (so the G1X actually cost me around $300 or less), but when the G1X was launched I believe it had a price tag of $799


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Rienzphotoz said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Guys it looks like it is a fake


----------



## tron (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


Such value for money ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

FAST AF + 6fps... Please! That's the only thing I miss in G1X. Also, near micro capabilities + 70D sensor. It'll be a best seller.


----------



## jrista (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Fahnon said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the electronic viewfinder will work with the eos m?
> ...



I would suspect not. The camera would require the appropriate firmware to recognize the EVF device when attached to the hotshoe, and would need firmware to ship the video signal from the sensor to the EVF. At the very least, a firmware update would be necessary to make it compatible with the EOS-M.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



jrista said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Fahnon said:
> ...


let's hope Canon makes it possible.


----------



## vrf (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*

Camera may be real, but photo is clearly a fake. Front zoom ring ends in midair on in the case. Does not complete the full circle!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



vrf said:


> Camera may be real, but photo is clearly a fake. Front zoom ring ends in midair on in the case. Does not complete the full circle!


Good catch! Welcome to the forum


----------



## rs (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



Don Haines said:


> vrf said:
> 
> 
> > Camera may be real, but photo is clearly a fake. Front zoom ring ends in midair on in the case. Does not complete the full circle!
> ...


Likewise, welcome to the forum vrf.

Although Keith from Northlight Images did point this out a good 14 hours earlier:



keithcooper said:


> Open the image in PS, lighten the shadows and all kinds of oddities show up around the lens, such as a zoom ring that stops and fades into the grip
> 
> Why has this been debated so long without anyone looking at the actual photo, or has the huge EVF done its job and distracted everyone's attention ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi folks.
Perhaps this was created to increase membership,  two new members who signed up and made their first comment on this topic! I've seen more new members than that to a single topic but not in 4 pages! : ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> Perhaps this was created to increase membership,  two new members who signed up and made their first comment on this topic! I've seen more new members than that to a single topic but not in 4 pages! : ;D



Oooooooooh, I do love a good conspiracy theory!!

Seriously, I'm anxious for Wednesday. My hope is that Canon will correct the serious drawbacks of the G1X that made it almost Frankensteinish and almost laughable for the money. As I've said before I went into the local Best Buy in summer 2012 (intro year for the camera) and the people in the camera department had never heard of it. No idea what it was or that it even existed.

Losing the OVF is the first thing that needs to happen. As many have said, the lens needs to be much faster. For the money, f/2.8 for the tele's first few mm doesn't cut it, and f/5.8 on the long end is amateur stuff. Also, the problem with MFD has to be corrected -- a lot of folks would find this a great camera for macro if you could get close with the right DOF.

While I'm not a video person I did see a video shot with a G1X, and it desperately needs an external mic input. The built-in microphone is adequate, I suppose, but recording inside with office type acoustics sounds tinny and really detracts.

The current G1X is also too big to be competitive. No surprise the rumor says it will be smaller. Unfortunately, smaller will also probably compromise battery capacity. And given that it will likely use the touch-screen, demands on the battery will increase.

I'm guessing the touch-screen will also be used to replace the exposure-comp dial; that would be a welcome clean up to me. And while they're cleaning up, the silly wheel up front can go -- either that or make it fully functional.

AF apparently also needs to get faster; maybe what Canon learned in speeding up the EOS M AF can be applied here.

While I'm probably dreaming I will also hope for better placement of the shutter button -- something closer to DSLR ergonomics than P&S.

Well, all will be revealed on Wednesday (to member old AND new!).


----------



## vrf (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon PowerShot G1 X II Image*



rs said:


> Although Keith from Northlight Images did point this out a good 14 hours earlier:




True that... Don't credit me for the full takedown. I just noticed the lens ring glitch.

I'm still excited about the possibility. I've owned a G3, a Pro1 and a G10. Now I have an RX100. Will my next camera be a Canon G-something or the RX10?


----------



## BlindMan (Feb 10, 2014)

Fake or not - This looks like a 3D render to me.


----------



## tron (Feb 10, 2014)

It seems logical that a new model would be named G2 X and not G1 X II...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2014)

tron said:


> It seems logical that a new model would be named G2 X and not G1 X II...



Not if Canon follow the nomenclature they have followed for many years if they really do consider the G1X a pro tool, which they have always said they do.


----------



## tron (Feb 10, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > It seems logical that a new model would be named G2 X and not G1 X II...
> ...


That's quite a ... pro tool ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2014)

tron said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



The G10 was used by a lot of pros. But here is what Canon say about the G1X


> The Pinnacle of PowerShot.
> Bright, fast and more creative than ever: advanced technologies come together for an exciting new camera that moves beyond anything the G-Series has seen before. The PowerShot G1 X digital camera will inspire advanced amateurs who have embraced the G-Series to explore new realms of photographic expression, *and give pros an excellent camera that complements their creative demands.*



Just pointing out that whilst G2X makes some sense, so does G1X II, it isn't like we haven't had a 5D MkII, and MkIII, and a 1D MkI, and MkII, and MkIII and MkIV is it?


----------



## tron (Feb 10, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Yes, but I do not think there is a comparison. We had all the G cameras with increasing numbers after all. Anyway the naming scheme is not important, they can make it whatever they want as far as the new specifications satisfy...


----------



## biggiep (Feb 12, 2014)

I wish Northlight Images had a comment section so we could trash the idiot that questioned the legitimacy of that leaked image. Guy even went so far as to criticize the sites that "rushed to accepting it" including this one.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 12, 2014)

tron said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



In what dimension does G1X follow G12?


----------



## philmoz (Feb 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Somewhere with 17 fingers on each hand (nerd joke) 

Phil.


----------



## lw (Feb 12, 2014)

For what it is worth, this image appears *not *to have been a fake after all

Here is the same official canon image 
http://www.canon.co.uk/Images/PowerShot G1 X Mark II BEAUTY ACC EVF_tcm14-1123568.jpg?width=600&height=400

The one that started this thread might be low quality, but it seems to me it is the same shot - identical perspective, features etc.


----------



## tron (Feb 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Who said such a thing? Dreaming? Is it so hard to think that since there were G1, G2, G3, etc cameras they could very well be G1X, G2X, G3X, etc... Sorry if I didn't express the obvious thought even more clearly...


----------

